# Cremina 67 Wiring Help?



## delobe (Apr 8, 2015)

Hi, So I reckon I could probably figure out the wiring, but some help would be nice.

I am stuck completely by the earth cable, it looks like it is supposed to attach onto the clamp that holds down the switch, but I can't see how?

Thanks


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Can't you just change the spade terminal for a crimp lug and put it under the screw ?


----------



## delobe (Apr 8, 2015)

Hi, I finally found a bit of metal (thought it was broken), realised it was another spade that can be put under the screw.

Many thanks


----------

